# May 21, 2011 Coventry, CT Show



## Threemold (May 16, 2011)

Saturday, May 21, 2011, Glass and Bottle Show. Held on the grounds of the historic Coventry Glass Works, at 289 North River Road, Coventry, CT 06238 (intersection of Rt. 44 & North River Road). Show is held rain or shine and starts at 8 a.m. (early admission - $15), 9 a.m. (regular admission - $4). Glass show ends at 1 p.m Contact Show Chairman: Jan Ratushny, PO Box 242, Eastford, CT 06242, janratushny@aol.com


----------



## Poison_Us (May 16, 2011)

Better go early, the world is going to end that day, so says Suzan...


----------



## tigue710 (May 18, 2011)

Who's Suzan?  Great show for anyone thinking of going, always some killer glass!  Wish I could make it!


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

Just got back...lots of great bottles. I'll have pictures posted of what I got soon.


----------



## nhglass (May 21, 2011)

I look forward to the pictures of your latest acquisitions. Wish I could have gone.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

My big "end of the world" buy

 GII-73


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

Check it out Mr. Red Matthews


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

amber streak/"imperfection"


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

pontil...


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

Dr. True's Elixir


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

Murphy Brothers


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

H.A. Tucker M.D - Brooklyn NY  - No. 59 Diaphoretic Compound


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

Pontilled McMunn's


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

Ryan Bros. Boston, Mass


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

Bauer's Cough Remedy  -  Mt. Morris, NY

 That's it...


----------



## nhglass (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: old.s.bottles
> 
> Check it out Mr. Red Matthews


    Very nice Eagle / Cornucopia ! Would you know what number it is ? GII-72 , GII-73, or GII-74 ?   Oops, I linked the wrong item.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

I thought it was a 73, but now I see it could be GII-74, what are the vertical ribs McKearin is talking about?


----------



## nhglass (May 21, 2011)

Pretty sure that they run down both sides of the Flask ? Someone out there who sees this can probably explain better than I can.


----------



## liightfoote (May 21, 2011)

old.s.bottles

 I have the bottle and an advert. 6 inch Dr True's ruler.


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

Red's gonna wanna handle that bottle in person...[]


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2011)

...and he will


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2011)

Great bottles...Love the pontiled McMunn's!


----------



## Road Dog (May 23, 2011)

What Joe said.[]


----------

